# Crew wanted - Overnighter leaving 8/30



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Two of my regular crew canceled so I'm looking for 1 or 2 ppl leaving tonight from Freeport getting back ~22:00 Saturday night. 

Looking for wahoo and billfish (trolling) and doing some deep dropping for tiles etc. Will try to get some AJ on the way in as well.

Boat is a 38' Rampage. Looking for experienced offshore folks. No tackle needed but you can bring your favorite rod and tackle of course.

Cheers
James


----------



## Fishing time (May 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys - I filled the spots. PM's replied.


Cheers
James


----------

